# ROYAL IMAGE & CALIFORNIA ELEMENTARY PTA 5TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW FUNDRAISER MAY 19 2013



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

*ROYAL IMAGE & CALIFORNIA ELEMENTARY PTA 5TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW FUNDRAISER MAY 19 2013*













FLYER COMMING SOON:

ONCE AGAIN ROYAL IMAGE CC IN CONJUNCTION WITH CALIFORNIA ELEMENTARY PTA BRINGS YOU THIER 5TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW MAY 19 2013. THIS IS AN ANNUAL FUNDRAISING EVENT THAT THE PTA HOLDS TO RAISE FUNDS TO HELP THE ELEMENTARY SCHOOL WITH SUPPLIES AND OTHER THINGS THE SCHOOL MAY NEED THROUGH THE SCHOOL YEAR. THANKS TO ALL CAR CLUBS AND BIKECLUBS THAT HAVE SUPPORTED THIS EVENT THE PTA HAS BEEN ABLE TO HELP THE TEACHERS AND THE CHILDREN WITH THERE NEEDS WE INVITE ALL THAT HAVE SUPPORTED IN THE PAST BACK AND ALL THAT HAVE NOT HAD A CAHANCE TO MAKE THIS EVENT TO COME OUT AND MAKE THIS ANOTHER SUCCESSFULL EVENT AND THANK YOU TO ALL IN ADVANCE FOR ANY AND ALL SUPPORT FOR THIS EVENT AND ONCE AGAIAN WE WIIL BE GIVING A T-SHIRT WITH EVERY ENTRY OUR WAY OF SAYING THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT

LOCATION:

CALIFORNIA ELEMENTARY SCHOOL
1111 CALIFORNIA AVE CITY OF LA PUENTE 91744

INFO:
CONTACT NICK 626 252-2729


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

REAL CLASSICS C.C. & LOST MEMORIES INTERNET RADIO WILL SHOW SUPPORT!


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Thee Artistics will roll up.


----------



## butternut (Sep 17, 2012)

TTT
went last year will support again this year


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

Lil Spanks said:


> Thee Artistics will roll up.


THANX WILL SEE YOU THERE:h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

butternut said:


> TTT
> went last year will support again this year


THAMX:run: THE KIDS ARE GETTING READY 4 THERE PERFORMANCES THIER WAY OF SAYING THANKYOU 4 YOUR SUPPORT:thumbsup:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

MR O.G. said:


> REAL CLASSICS C.C. & LOST MEMORIES INTERNET RADIO WILL SHOW SUPPORT!


ALWAYS APPRECIATE THE SOUNDS OF LOST MEMORIES AND LITTLE ROLAS 5 YEARS AND COUNTING:rimshot:THAMX TO THE REAL CLASSICS CC 4 THIER SUPPORT:thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

SEE YOU THERE HOMIES :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

TTT can't wait good show most important help the kids there are future


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

plumjuc said:


> FLYER COMMING SOON:
> 
> ONCE AGAIN ROYAL IMAGE CC IN CONJUNCTION WITH CALIFORNIA ELEMENTARY PTA BRINGS YOU THIER 5TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW MAY 19 2013. THIS IS AN ANNUAL FUNDRAISING EVENT THAT THE PTA HOLDS TO RAISE FUNDS TO HELP THE ELEMENTARY SCHOOL WITH SUPPLIES AND OTHER THINGS THE SCHOOL MAY NEED THROUGH THE SCHOOL YEAR. THANKS TO ALL CAR CLUBS AND BIKECLUBS THAT HAVE SUPPORTED THIS EVENT THE PTA HAS BEEN ABLE TO HELP THE TEACHERS AND THE CHILDREN WITH THERE NEEDS WE INVITE ALL THAT HAVE SUPPORTED IN THE PAST BACK AND ALL THAT HAVE NOT HAD A CAHANCE TO MAKE THIS EVENT TO COME OUT AND MAKE THIS ANOTHER SUCCESSFULL EVENT AND THANK YOU TO ALL IN ADVANCE FOR ANY AND ALL SUPPORT FOR THIS EVENT AND ONCE AGAIAN WE WIIL BE GIVING A T-SHIRT WITH EVERY ENTRY OUR WAY OF SAYING THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT
> 
> ...


Good stuff right there :thumbsup:

Congratulations on this being the 5th annual show So Cal, if it was easy to put on a car show everyone would do one.


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

BLUE OWL said:


> SEE YOU THERE HOMIES :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:



5TH YEAR AND COUNTING :thumbsup: :h5: GOING TO HAVE A PRIZE 4 THOSE THAT CAN BRING ALL 4 SHIRTS FROM 4 PAST SHOWS :rimshot:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

socalconcepts said:


> TTT can't wait good show most important help the kids there are future


THE KIDS ARE GETTING READY WITH THIER PERFORMANCES THEY CANT WAIT:h5:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

leo said:


> Good stuff right there :thumbsup:
> 
> Congratulations on this being the 5th annual show So Cal, if it was easy to put on a car show everyone would do one.


THANX CHAD WISH YOU GUYS WERE CLOSER:facepalm: AND YOU SHOULD KNOW YOU DID A GREAT JOB THROUHOUT YOUR YEARS AND STILL DOING THE DAMM THING HOPEFULLY STEVE CAN KEEP THE OREGON SHOW GOING AND THE BOYS UP IN YAKIMA CONTINUE WITH THERE SHOW ALSO ROYAL IMAGE TTMFT :thumbsup:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

PIC FROM LAST YEAR


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

plumjuc said:


> THANX CHAD WISH YOU GUYS WERE CLOSER:facepalm: AND YOU SHOULD KNOW YOU DID A GREAT JOB THROUHOUT YOUR YEARS AND STILL DOING THE DAMM THING HOPEFULLY STEVE CAN KEEP THE OREGON SHOW GOING AND THE BOYS UP IN YAKIMA CONTINUE WITH THERE SHOW ALSO ROYAL IMAGE TTMFT :thumbsup:


Thank You, 
Royal Image threw and threw


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

PICS OF THE KIDS PERFORMING


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

TTT can't wait see you there Nick


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

socalconcepts said:


> TTT can't wait see you there Nick


WITH YOUR SUPPORT AND THE PAST SUPPORT OF ALL WHO HAVE CAME AND THOSE THAT WILL SUPPORT THIS YEAR SHOULD BE ANOTHER SUCCESSFUL SHOW :h5:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

plumjuc said:


> PIC FROM LAST YEAR


:thumbsup:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :thumbsup:


BIG T TTT :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD VAMPS (Nov 7, 2011)

TTT FOR A GOOD SHOW


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our site good luck
http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

HOLLYWOOD VAMPS said:


> TTT FOR A GOOD SHOW


HOPE TO SEE YOU THIER WILL HAVE YOUR T-SHIRT WAITING :thumbsup:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> posted on our site good luck
> http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


THANX :h5:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

El Aztec Pride said:


>


:h5:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt


:h5:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

plumjuc said:


> FLYER COMMING SOON:
> 
> ONCE AGAIN ROYAL IMAGE CC IN CONJUNCTION WITH CALIFORNIA ELEMENTARY PTA BRINGS YOU THIER 5TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW MAY 19 2013. THIS IS AN ANNUAL FUNDRAISING EVENT THAT THE PTA HOLDS TO RAISE FUNDS TO HELP THE ELEMENTARY SCHOOL WITH SUPPLIES AND OTHER THINGS THE SCHOOL MAY NEED THROUGH THE SCHOOL YEAR. THANKS TO ALL CAR CLUBS AND BIKECLUBS THAT HAVE SUPPORTED THIS EVENT THE PTA HAS BEEN ABLE TO HELP THE TEACHERS AND THE CHILDREN WITH THERE NEEDS WE INVITE ALL THAT HAVE SUPPORTED IN THE PAST BACK AND ALL THAT HAVE NOT HAD A CAHANCE TO MAKE THIS EVENT TO COME OUT AND MAKE THIS ANOTHER SUCCESSFULL EVENT AND THANK YOU TO ALL IN ADVANCE FOR ANY AND ALL SUPPORT FOR THIS EVENT AND ONCE AGAIAN WE WIIL BE GIVING A T-SHIRT WITH EVERY ENTRY OUR WAY OF SAYING THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT
> 
> ...


:run:


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

Bump it for the kids


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

socalconcepts said:


> Bump it for the kids


Ttt


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## butternut (Sep 17, 2012)

:drama:TTT

Joe with Sams KettleCorn confirmed


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

TTT


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

butternut said:


> :drama:TTT
> 
> Joe with Sams KettleCorn confirmed


:run: :thumbsup:


----------



## Nickg (Dec 9, 2010)

BIG TYMERZ CC will be rolling


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

Nickg said:


> BIG TYMERZ CC will be rolling


LETS DO THIS ONE MORE TYMERZ :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

ChicanoWayz66 said:


> TTT


:thumbsup:


----------



## RI82REGAL (Dec 3, 2008)

LETS DO THIS AGAIN TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

RI82REGAL said:


> LETS DO THIS AGAIN TTT :thumbsup:


 :h5:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

ROYAL IMAGE & CALIFORNIA ELEMENTARY PTA 5TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW FUNDRAISER MAY 19 2013 _







1111 CALIFORNIA AVE LA PUENTE CA. 91744_

FLYER COMMING SOON:

ONCE AGAIN ROYAL IMAGE CC IN CONJUNCTION WITH CALIFORNIA ELEMENTARY PTA BRINGS YOU THIER 5TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW MAY 19 2013. THIS IS AN ANNUAL FUNDRAISING EVENT THAT THE PTA HOLDS TO RAISE FUNDS TO HELP THE ELEMENTARY SCHOOL WITH SUPPLIES AND OTHER THINGS THE SCHOOL MAY NEED THROUGH THE SCHOOL YEAR. THANKS TO ALL CAR CLUBS AND BIKECLUBS THAT HAVE SUPPORTED THIS EVENT THE PTA HAS BEEN ABLE TO HELP THE TEACHERS AND THE CHILDREN WITH THERE NEEDS WE INVITE ALL THAT HAVE SUPPORTED IN THE PAST BACK AND ALL THAT HAVE NOT HAD A CAHANCE TO MAKE THIS EVENT TO COME OUT AND MAKE THIS ANOTHER SUCCESSFULL EVENT AND THANK YOU TO ALL IN ADVANCE FOR ANY AND ALL SUPPORT FOR THIS EVENT AND ONCE AGAIAN WE WIIL BE GIVING A T-SHIRT WITH EVERY ENTRY OUR WAY OF SAYING THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT

LOCATION:

CALIFORNIA ELEMENTARY SCHOOL
1111 CALIFORNIA AVE CITY OF LA PUENTE 91744

INFO:
CONTACT NICK 626 252-2729

:thumbsup:​


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:AZTEC PRIDE WILL BE THUR! :nicoderm:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :thumbsup:AZTEC PRIDE WILL BE THUR! :nicoderm:


:h5: :run:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

T T T


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

TTT


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

Johnny562 said:


> T T T


:thumbsup:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt


:h5:


----------



## DELEGATION AZ (Feb 3, 2008)

Delegation IE will be out there again to show you some support!


plumjuc said:


> FLYER COMMING SOON:
> 
> ONCE AGAIN ROYAL IMAGE CC IN CONJUNCTION WITH CALIFORNIA ELEMENTARY PTA BRINGS YOU THIER 5TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW MAY 19 2013. THIS IS AN ANNUAL FUNDRAISING EVENT THAT THE PTA HOLDS TO RAISE FUNDS TO HELP THE ELEMENTARY SCHOOL WITH SUPPLIES AND OTHER THINGS THE SCHOOL MAY NEED THROUGH THE SCHOOL YEAR. THANKS TO ALL CAR CLUBS AND BIKECLUBS THAT HAVE SUPPORTED THIS EVENT THE PTA HAS BEEN ABLE TO HELP THE TEACHERS AND THE CHILDREN WITH THERE NEEDS WE INVITE ALL THAT HAVE SUPPORTED IN THE PAST BACK AND ALL THAT HAVE NOT HAD A CAHANCE TO MAKE THIS EVENT TO COME OUT AND MAKE THIS ANOTHER SUCCESSFULL EVENT AND THANK YOU TO ALL IN ADVANCE FOR ANY AND ALL SUPPORT FOR THIS EVENT AND ONCE AGAIAN WE WIIL BE GIVING A T-SHIRT WITH EVERY ENTRY OUR WAY OF SAYING THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT
> 
> ...


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

DELEGATION AZ said:


> Delegation IE will be out there again to show you some support!


DELEGATION REPRESENTING ONE MORE TIME AND WILL HAVE THE BIG BOY SIZE SHIRTS WAITING SEE U THERE:h5:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!! :h5:


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

TTT


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

socalconcepts said:


> TTT


:h5:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

MR O.G. said:


> Ttt


:h5:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## COPPERTONECADI (Dec 30, 2009)

whats up fellas its about that time year again hope u can hep us make it a tight azzz show once againnnnnnn:thumbsup:


----------



## DEE BIGTYMERZ (Jun 15, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :wave:


BAD ASS THATS REAL COOL:thumbsup:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

DEE BIGTYMERZ said:


> Ttt


:wave:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

TTT for the schools:thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

BLUE OWL said:


> :thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

TTT:wave:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

Sounds good and thanks for supporting our event.....:thumbsup:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

AmericanBully4Life said:


> Sounds good and thanks for supporting our event.....:thumbsup:


 SEE AT YOUR NEXT ONE:thumbsup:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

67 B-WINE DESTINY said:


> TTT:wave:


TTTRAFFIC :h5:


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT NICK 
HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT TO THIS ONE DAY BEFORE YOUR :thumbsup:
*Car Show KID'S FUNDRAISER FOR THE HOLIDAYS
Saturday May 18th Family Fun, Food, Raffles and Vendors "Free to Spectators"
Info: **Maynerd Estrada** 951.990.5463
1187 Telephone Ave
Chino, CA 91710 *


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!


----------



## BEARFACE (Mar 4, 2011)

Nice meeting you guys today we will be there to support Dave :thumbsup:


----------



## gema68 (Dec 6, 2009)

UNIDOS WILL BE THERE TTT


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE (Aug 6, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

BEARFACE said:


> Nice meeting you guys today we will be there to support Dave :thumbsup:


SEE YOU AT YOUR NEXT EVENT TOO:h5:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

gema68 said:


> UNIDOS WILL BE THERE TTT


:h5: ALWAYS APPRECITE YOUR SUPPORT THANX


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

LA AZTEC PRIDE said:


> :thumbsup:


TOGETHER IN THE HOUSE


----------



## memoriescarcluboc.com (Mar 13, 2013)

Orale, for the schools!!


----------



## citylife68 (Jun 26, 2012)

CITYLIFE CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ~Mr.Inc~ (May 27, 2011)

you guys know stylistics Los Angeles will be there representing like we always do 
giving support to the brothers from royal image cc


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

~Mr.Inc~ said:


> you guys know stylistics Los Angeles will be there representing like we always do
> giving support to the brothers from royal image cc



TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

memoriescarcluboc.com said:


> Orale, for the schools!!


MEMORIES ALWAYS BEING MADE:thumbsup:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

~Mr.Inc~ said:


> you guys know stylistics Los Angeles will be there representing like we always do
> giving support to the brothers from royal image cc


GEORGE YOU THE MAN THANX :h5:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

eric0425 said:


> TTT:thumbsup:


IE IN THE HOUSE :wave:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

TTT for Royal Image


----------



## gema68 (Dec 6, 2009)

TTT ROYAL IMAGE UNIDOS L.A. WILL BE THERE MAY 19


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!! LATIN LUXURY CC will be there support !!!!


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

TTT


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Orale


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

TTT SHIZZO PHOTOGRAPHY WILL BE THERE!:thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

gema68 said:


> TTT ROYAL IMAGE UNIDOS L.A. WILL BE THERE MAY 19


:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

OG-CRENSHAW said:


> TTT SHIZZO PHOTOGRAPHY WILL BE THERE!:thumbsup:
> View attachment 629146


:h5: 4 SHIZZO


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> TTT


TTTRAFFIC :rimshot:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

El Aztec Pride said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:yes:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

BLUE OWL said:


> :yes:


:h5:


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

LOST MEMORIES LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS EVENT


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

MR O.G. said:


> LOST MEMORIES LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS EVENT



COUNTING THE DAYS TILL LOST MEMORIES AND LA LIL ROLAS SPIN THERE SOUNDS ON THE SHOW FLOOR MAY 19 MAN 5 YEARS LETS DO THIS ONE MORE TIME 4 THE KIDS:rimshot:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

plumjuc said:


> COUNTING THE DAYS TILL LOST MEMORIES AND LA LIL ROLAS SPIN THERE SOUNDS ON THE SHOW FLOOR MAY 19 MAN 5 YEARS LETS DO THIS ONE MORE TIME 4 THE KIDS:rimshot:


THATS A BIG 10/4 BRO


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

TTT


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## S-Man (Mar 13, 2013)

*Is there a category for a 2005 PT Cruiser? Will there be a Long Distance Award?
Shoot me a e-mail: [email protected]*


----------



## CLASSIC VIBE RADIO (May 1, 2013)

CLASSIC VIBE RADIO WILL BE HERE STOP BY OUR BOOTH AND ENTER OUR RAFFLE FOR YOUR CHANCE TO WIN A LIMO RIDE! ALSO GET YOUR FREE RAFFLE TICKET TO WIN A 3CD MUSIC SET COURTESY OF CLASSIC VIBE RADIO STOP BY THE CLASSIC VIBE RADIO.com Booth to enter


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

CLASSIC VIBE RADIO said:


> View attachment 640151
> CLASSIC VIBE RADIO WILL BE HERE STOP BY OUR BOOTH AND ENTER OUR RAFFLE FOR YOUR CHANCE TO WIN A LIMO RIDE! ALSO GET YOUR FREE RAFFLE TICKET TO WIN A 3CD MUSIC SET COURTESY OF CLASSIC VIBE RADIO STOP BY THE CLASSIC VIBE RADIO.com Booth to enter


:rimshot: :h5:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

*Car Show KID'S FUNDRAISER FOR THE HOLIDAYS
Saturday May 18th Family Fun, Food, Raffles and Vendors "Free to Spectators"
Info: **Maynerd Estrada** 951.990.5463
1187 Telephone Ave
Chino, CA 91710 *


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

T T T


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)

2 da top


----------



## gema68 (Dec 6, 2009)

UNIDOS L.A. CAN'T WAIT TTT FOR ROYAL IMAGE


----------



## RAIDERKING (Sep 16, 2011)

last years show was Awesome cant wait 2 set up 4 this 1


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

LOST MEMORIES IS DJing AND SHOWING SUPPORT.


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

RAIDERKING said:


> last years show was Awesome cant wait 2 set up 4 this 1


:thumbsup: ONE MORE TIME :h5:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

gema68 said:


> UNIDOS L.A. CAN'T WAIT TTT FOR ROYAL IMAGE


UNIDOS ALWAYS HELPING OUT GOOD CAUSES THANX 4 YOUR SUPPORT :h5:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

MR O.G. said:


> LOST MEMORIES IS DJing AND SHOWING SUPPORT.


:rimshot:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt


ONTARIO CLASSICS IN THE HOUSE REPRESENTING AT A SHOW NEAR YOU :thumbsup:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

Big Rob 65ss13 said:


> :thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

plumjuc said:


> UNIDOS ALWAYS HELPING OUT GOOD CAUSES THANX 4 YOUR SUPPORT :h5:


:thumbsup:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

gema68 said:


> UNIDOS L.A. CAN'T WAIT TTT FOR ROYAL IMAGE


NEXT WEEK CAME QUICK BUT WERE READY GOING TO B A GOOD DAY AND THE KIDS HAVE BEEN PRACTICING FOR THERE PERFORMANCES LETS DO THIS:thumbsup:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

illmatic 63 said:


> 2 da top


ONE MORE TIME ILLMATIC 63 IN THE HOUSE :h5:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## StR8OuTofPOMONA (Aug 19, 2007)

TTT...and the count down begins


----------



## FINR'N'BLU (Nov 17, 2010)

TOGETHER LOS ANGELES WILL BE THERE SHOWING SUPPORT!!!


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

BUMP TO THE TOP


----------



## FC PREZ (Aug 25, 2011)

FOREVER CLOWN'N C.C. WILL B THERE TO SUPPORT!!! :thumbsup::yes:.... WHAT'S UP NICK


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

This was a good show last year can't wait for this Sunday good work royal image.


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

Back To The Top... Should be a good show..


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## DEVOTIONS81 (May 25, 2010)

Devotions Be there!!!!!!!!! Showing some support!:h5:


----------



## RI82REGAL (Dec 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

RI82REGAL said:


> TTT


TTT FOR ROYAL IMAGE AND THE KIDS A GREAT FUNCTION


----------



## RAIDERKING (Sep 16, 2011)

LAST YEARS SHOW WAS AWESOME CANT WAIT TO SET UP AGAIN.. THANKS AGAIN ROYAL IMAGE


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

plumjuc said:


>


:rimshot: my name looks dope on your flier


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

UNIDOS GETTING THE RIDES READY FOR SUNDAY!


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

*Car Show KID'S FUNDRAISER FOR THE HOLIDAYS
Saturday May 18th Family Fun, Food, Raffles and Vendors "Free to Spectators"
Info: Maynerd Estrada 951.990.5463
1187 Telephone Ave
Chino, CA 91710 







*


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

del toro said:


> UNIDOS GETTING THE RIDES READY FOR SUNDAY!


Devotions Be there!!!!!!!!! Showing some support!

UNIDOS GETTING THE RIDES READY FOR SUNDAY!

RAIDERKING LAST YEARS SHOW WAS AWESOME CANT WAIT TO SET UP AGAIN.. THANKS AGAIN ROYAL IMAGE

TRAFFIC 58TTT FOR ROYAL IMAGE AND THE KIDS A GREAT FUNCTION
FERNANDOZ Back To The Top... Should be a good show..

ONTARIO CLASSICS This was a good show last year can't wait for this Sunday good work royal image.

THANKS EVERYONE ITS ON AND CRAKEN SUNDAY GIONG TO B HOT AND SUNNY LETS DO THIS :thumbsup:

​


​



​​

​


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

BIG PAGE said:


> :rimshot: my name looks dope on your flier


HAVE A NICE DAY ON SUNDAY SHOULD B A GOOD DAY


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

FOREVER CLOWN'N C.C. WILL B THERE TO SUPPORT!!! :thumbsup::yes:.... WHAT'S UP NICK

THANKS PETE FOREVER CLOWN'N IN THE HOUSE:h5:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

X68:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Snips (Mar 3, 2012)

SEE U THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

FROM THE ROYAL IMAGE FAM THE CALIFORNIA ELEMENTARY SCHOOL THERE PTA THE THE KIDS OF CALIFORNIA ELEMENTARY WE THHANK ALL THE CLUBS SOLO RIDERS AND YOUR FAMILYS 4 YOUR SUPPORT OF OUR FUNDRAISING EVENT AGAIN ALL I CAN SAY IS WOW WOW WOW ANOTHER GREAT EVENT THAT COULD NOT HAVE BEEN MADE POSSIBLE WITHOUT YOUR SUPPORT AGAIN THANK YOU:h5: I WILL GET A LIST TOGETHR OF AL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT CAME OUT AND I WILL POST PICS AS SOON AS I CAN DOWN LOAD THE PICS I ALSO WANT THANK DJ CHENTE FROM LOST MEMORRIES AND LIL ROLAS 4 THIER CONTINUED SUPPORT AND TIME THEY PUT IN TO PROVIDE THE SOUNDS AND ALL THE VENDORS AND SPONSERS AND TO THE CA HIGHWAY PATROL AGAIN AND AGAIN CANT SAY IT ENOUGH THANK YOU TO ALL:thumbsup:


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)

couldnt bring my 63 but i brought my camera. the set is on my fb .add me u guys wanna see them





facebook link 

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10200561302708177.1073741839.1627047629&type=3&uploaded=7


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

STYLISTICS had a great time! Great show for a great cause, Excellent Job Royal Image! :thumbsup:


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10200561302708177.1073741839.1627047629&type=1&notif_t=like


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

Good Times CC had a blast can't wait till Next Year Thanks For A Great Event Made Lots Of New Friends Much Respect!!


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

BEST OF FRIENDS LOS ANGELES C.C. AND BIKE CLUB HAD A GOOD TIME


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: WE HAD A BLAST!! :boink:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

plumjuc said:


> FROM THE ROYAL IMAGE FAM THE CALIFORNIA ELEMENTARY SCHOOL THERE PTA THE THE KIDS OF CALIFORNIA ELEMENTARY WE THHANK ALL THE CLUBS SOLO RIDERS AND YOUR FAMILYS 4 YOUR SUPPORT OF OUR FUNDRAISING EVENT AGAIN ALL I CAN SAY IS WOW WOW WOW ANOTHER GREAT EVENT THAT COULD NOT HAVE BEEN MADE POSSIBLE WITHOUT YOUR SUPPORT AGAIN THANK YOU:h5: I WILL GET A LIST TOGETHR OF AL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT CAME OUT AND I WILL POST PICS AS SOON AS I CAN DOWN LOAD THE PICS I ALSO WANT THANK DJ CHENTE FROM LOST MEMORRIES AND LIL ROLAS 4 THIER CONTINUED SUPPORT AND TIME THEY PUT IN TO PROVIDE THE SOUNDS AND ALL THE VENDORS AND SPONSERS AND TO THE CA HIGHWAY PATROL AGAIN AND AGAIN CANT SAY IT ENOUGH THANK YOU TO ALL:thumbsup:


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

BIG LOUU said:


> View attachment 648621


:thumbsup:


----------



## citylife68 (Jun 26, 2012)

CITYLIFE CAR CLUB HAD A BLAST,GRACIAS ROYAL IMAGE FOR A GOOD TIME!!:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

we had a great time thank's royal image


----------



## Sinful Side 86 (Feb 1, 2012)

Westside Familia CC had a great time, thanks Royal Image CC. for a good time...


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

TTT it was a good show


----------



## ChiefCaprice73 (Jul 8, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

T R A F F I C *CAR*club
Had a great time thanks :thumbsup:
Can't wait for next year


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

guss68imp said:


> T R A F F I C *CAR*club
> Had a great time thanks :thumbsup:
> Can't wait for next year


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)

BIG LOUU said:


> View attachment 648621


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

illmatic 63 said:


>


bad assssssssss picture


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)

:thumbsup:thanks ,man!u have a dope ride


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

illmatic 63 said:


> :thumbsup:thanks ,man!u have a dope ride


thank you:thumbsup:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

BIG LOUU said:


> bad assssssssss picture


:yes:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

:rimshot: BEST IN SHOW


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

THANX 4 YOUR CONTINUED SUPPORT SEE YOU AT THE 6TH ANNUAL :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:biggrin:nice pictures:thumbsup:


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


del toro said:


>


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

del toro said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

plumjuc said:


> THANX 4 YOUR CONTINUED SUPPORT SEE YOU AT THE 6TH ANNUAL :h5: :thumbsup:


YA SABES NICK GOD WELLING WE KEEP GOING EVERY YEAR HOMIE MUCH PROPS TO THE WHOLE ROYAL IMAGE C.C. FOR THROUGHING A GREAT SHOW:worship:


----------

